# Parts Express MIdwest Audiofest!!



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

This is going to be an awesome show guys!

We gave out over 50 score sheets last year!


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

Bump for next weekend. Springboro is only 5 hours from Lebanon TN, the site of the "Vinny" on Sunday. I good way to get some great feedback and earn up 5x points for the weekend.


----------

